# Did some crafting on the mill today, working on the Chevelle



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2018)

I needed to adjust the opening to the tunnel ram for a larger throttle body. It took a couple of tries, and theories, but I got the manifold locked down, and trammed to .0005-.001 over 18" with the DTI. I am not machinist by any means, but being able to do it with the machine, to me is better than a jig saw. Best part I didn't screw anything up, cleaning everything after was a pain. The throttle brackets had to be profiled for the linkage, and I still have my 1/2" clearance to the hood. That took most of the day, there are only a few shops with machines, and it's a crap shoot when you would get it back.....


----------



## kvt (Feb 10, 2018)

So what year model is the Chevelle,   Motor looks nice.


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 10, 2018)

Isn't it the best feeling when it all comes together?  And you made it look good too!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 10, 2018)

Some real nice welds on the intake. Not really a piece you want to screw up on. Nicely done. Mike


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you guys, I only hacked on the intake, that is a custom bought piece. I could only dream of being able to weld like that, the man has talent. If it can't go fast it has to look good, it's a 1970 Chevelle with a short deck, Dart block 572 CI by Mike Lewis.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 11, 2018)

Aukai said:


> If it can't go fast it has to look good, it's a 1970 Chevelle with a short deck, Dart block 572 CI by Mike Lewis.


 Aukai, I think you have both bases covered! Nice work


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 11, 2018)

You have that car on Kauai? If so it shouldn't take you long to get anywhere!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2018)

That is why I'm claustrophobic I can drive in one direction for 1 hour, reach the end of the road, then turn around and go back. I'm kinda in the middle, so Left, or right, same story. My excitement is cruising, and going to the 1/4 mile track.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 11, 2018)

If you want it done right......................... & you did!  Looks nice. I too cannot claim to be a machinist - just a hobby. I can claim to be a Muscle Car loving Hot Rodder though. Mixing the 2 together is where it will be for me some day.

I've been to Kauai - among the most beautiful places in the world.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2018)

My phone didn't ring


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 11, 2018)

Ah, it was 1978 Aukai when I was a young musician playing gigs all over the USA. Some of my most memorable sunrises were on a cedar lined Kauai shore! Now that I'm a grandpa, next time will be much easier to get with fellow machine hobbyists.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2018)

HaHa, I was 6 years out of high school, looking for chicks.....


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2018)

That is amazing work my friend, simply amazing.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kvt (Feb 11, 2018)

So what will she do on the 1/4 with the mods.   Did you do the porting and polishing on it or did he.   Again looks nice.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2018)

The intake was done by John Marcella, the heads were done by Darin Morgan. In my street car that goes to the track, I would be happy to go mid 9 sec. In a light weight purpose built race car like a Camaro it would run in the middle 8 sec @ 150+ MPH. Thank you for the kind words.


----------

